# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  Referrals

## Rach33

I'm going to post this now even a three o'clock in the morning but I just looked on my profile and it said I had two referrals well wot are referrals and why have I got them please tell me

----------


## Cherryz

i think that when u register it asks 'who told u about this board' or sumthing so i think 2 people said u did...

----------


## Rach33

oh that's ok then but who refered me I know my mate said me but I only told her spooky

----------


## Angeldelight

hello would you be talking about me again Rach?

----------


## Rach33

Yep you guessed it babes

----------


## *JSW*

Some boards have a system where the people who collect the most referals in a given time wins  a prize. This board doesn't do this at the moment. If you would like it to happen you could put it past Mordor....

----------


## Rach33

Thanks I think that would be a gud idea

----------

